
Apple’s Big Secret: The iOS Laptop - twapi
http://www.t-gaap.com/2013/3/22/apples-big-secret-the-ios-laptop
======
hackernewbie
I really fanatically hope this doesn't happen and the opposite happens i.e. a
fuller version of iOS is used on iPhone/iPad. The revolutionary step would be
to open up iOS more while still maintaining the same level of security. That
would be revolutionary.

------
jeffehobbs
You know, this makes a lot of sense, and it's in line with what Jobs would
have done: "If I were running Apple, I would milk the Macintosh for all it's
worth -- and get busy on the next great thing."

------
shimsham
oh dear.

